# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ADEX en TACNA - Comercio Internacional

## Eduardo ADEX SUR

*ADEX en Tacna, la Asociación de Exportadores desarrollará en Tacna un diplomado de Especialización en Gestión del Comercio Internacional (exportacion, importación), solicitar informes al 993501679 ó a esueldo@adexperu.org.pe inicio 22 de Noviembre ADEX - Exportadores Enseñando a Exportar * Inscripciones hasta este sábado 22 nov 2pm
(previa información via telefónica)
Universidad Privada de Tacna
Facultad de Ciencias Empresariales
Aula B-101 Campus Capanique
Av, Jorge Basadre Grohmann s/n Pocollay
Horario:               sábado 2pm – 8pm
                                Domingo 9am – 1pm html-gestion-del-comercio-internacional-tacna.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Senasa firmó acuerdo para facilitar comercio de frutas en Moquegua y Tacna ADEX Asociación De Exportadores  en Tacna, Diplomado de Especialización en Agroexportaciones ING.AGRÓNOMO, ESPECIALISTA EN COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL. Artículo: ADEX critica a Sociedad de Comercio Exterior por campaña de desinformación Tacna organizará primera feria internacional de la cebolla roja

----------


## zorrilla.ruben

HOLA, TENGO 10 HA DE PAPAYA HÍBRIDA EN PUERTO MALDONADO, ESTOY BUSCANDO EXPORTADOR PARA MERCADO DE CHILE

----------

